# Jack Damsey needs your help



## katerina TRL (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello, couple weeks ago I 've noticed something coming out of my fish belly. I thought he might have hit himself on a rock, because otherwise the fish looked healthy. Recently, I saw him hiding under the filter and not swimming at all. I managed to take a photo of his belly to show the problem that looks like 2-3 pimbles around his fins. I 've searched through different sites to find something about fish pimbles and how to cure them, but I wasn't lucky. Please, If someone knows something, I need any advice which might cure my lovable Jack Damsey. Attached, there are 2 photos showing the problem


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Those look more like lesions or sores to me. You might try here to help:
Fish Skin Disorders


----------



## katerina TRL (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you for your replay. I' ve read all about skin disorders. Do you think it might be anchor worms? I' ve read that one of the symptoms is that the fish experiences general lethargy (which actually happens to my fish now). I' ve read that I have to give him a bath with potassium permanganate. This is like chlorine! Isn' t it? You think this will not be dangerous for my fish? Another solution might be a bath with tea solution... You think this will work? And what about the eggs? I should clean the whole 360 lt aquarium? Or just a diet will be enough? There is also another problem. I have recently removed my fishes to this large aquarium (while the problem was obvious), whilst I used the previous smaller tank for some other fishes. Should I have to clean that one also?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would just get one of the meds on that website I posted and treat the fish. May be difficult to tell what it is though. I'm certainly no expert in diagnosing.


----------



## katerina TRL (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you anyway!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Anchor worms are quite visible so look closely at all you fish. After they fall off they can leave sores rather like the ones in the picture. Anchor worms are not all that common in aquarium fish. Have you added any new fish recently? They most often come from wild caught or feeder fish.

Have you tested your water for ammonia and nitrites? Was the tank cycled? Skin problems are often the result of poor water quality.


----------



## katerina TRL (Nov 6, 2010)

as I said, when I noticed that there was a problem, I thought that it was just a sore caused by knocking the fish on a rock (It looked like something red and white, like intestines, was coming off his belly. That's why I didn't check the sore closely - and at that time the fish was very active. I thought that a small wound will recover soon! Almost 3 weeks went by and 3 days now the fish collapsed. Just yesterday, I separated him in a small tank providing something like FORMA GREEN (General Tonic from Tetra Medica - all tank became green). Instructions say the fish to remain for 3 days. As Ive said, I have recently removed my fishes to a large aquarium because the previous was too small. The problem occured in the small aquarium, where I have transfered other small fishes. I don't know if it was anchor worm and in which tank laid the eggs. All other fishes look fine. How long it takes for the eggs to hatch? The tanks are as follow: 75 lt. NOW with 6 daffodil brichadi, 1 mbuna, 1 casuarius and few guppies. PH 7,7, ammonia 0 and NO3 0,25 PREVIOUSLY 1 clown, 1 severum, 1 chocolate cichlide , my sick fish and 1 placus. I know they were too many, so I bought a 360 lt tank and I transfered them into it. PH 7,7, ammonia 0 and NO3 0,25. 
Any advise is valuable. Thank you.


----------



## katerina TRL (Nov 6, 2010)

I forgot to tell you that I bought all fishes at the same time (couple of weeks difference). My sick fish was the last one I added about 3 months ago (that is, for at least 2 months he seemed very strong and healthy). I feed them with tablets, except for a week I gave them frozen food also - the tank became quite messy, so I 've stopped.


----------



## katerina TRL (Nov 6, 2010)

Any other suggestions? Poor fish is still fighting for life while I am practicing different methods to cure him...!*H2*H2*H2


----------

